# IK Foamer Pro 2 or Marolex Axel 3000



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

Firstly not too sure if this is the right section for this, if not admin please feel free to move to the correct one:thumb:.

I'm looking at purchasing a pump foam sprayer and decided on either one of the above. Not had a foaming pump sprayer before so having no benchmark to work from.

Was hoping that some of you folk may have one or the other and can offer advise or alternative recommendations.

On a side note are the Mesto foamers any good?

Thanks


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

saul said:


> Hello,
> 
> Firstly not too sure if this is the right section for this, if not admin please feel free to move to the correct one:thumb:.
> 
> ...


Have not tried the Mesto's but the Marolex is by far and away a better foamer than the IK. Foams smoother and better build quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

